# Solved: GRRR - Browser Hijacked



## JustDandy (Jul 27, 2006)

Can you help? Like an idiot, I opened what I thought was a necessary codec to view a training video on the Internet. I got a bag full of troubles instead. I have run virus scans, spyware scans, etc and I'm left with one problem - my browser appears to be hijacked. Here's what happens:

Click on IE to open it. Software loads and then I can see my default homepage address appear in the Title bar of the window. However, before that page can load, it jumps to www.safetyhomepage.com and also shows an official looking pop-up about a virus being detected and asks you to click OK to download "officially approved security software." - HA!

So, my question is, what did they do to get between my default homepage (which is still correct in Tools->Options) and its completely loading?

Any and all help greatly appreciated - John

Here's a log from HijackThis:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:15:58 AM, on 7/27/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SVCHOST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTRMPrintSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\1142731456\EE\AOLSOFTWARE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\TOOLBOX2.0\JAVASOFT\JRE\1.3.1\BIN\JAVAW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GIGATRUST\GTRMPROTECT.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\JDANDE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bluemountain.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5753791b-f607-48ca-814e-91c14d081f9e} - C:\Program Files\IntCodec\isaddon.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Web Accelerator Helper - {69A87B7D-DE56-4136-9655-716BA50C19C7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Search Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: Helper Class - {DDFF7594-1808-4847-9F31-8EFE47B8EBCC} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AlxTB BHO - {F1FABE79-25FC-46de-8C5A-2C6DB9D64333} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\AlxTB1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Web Accelerator - {DB87BFA2-A2E3-451E-8E5A-C89982D87CBF} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Alexa - {3CEFF6CD-6F08-4e4d-BCCD-FF7415288C3B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHDOCVW.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Protection Bar - {d1ac752e-883f-4ed8-8828-b618c3a72152} - C:\Program Files\IntCodec\iesplugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StatusClient] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TomcatStartup] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\hpbpsttp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] %SystemRoot%\system32\mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1142731456\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 14\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk.disabled
O4 - Startup: Desktop Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Research In Motion\BlackBerry\DesktopMgr.exe
O4 - Startup: Start GigaTrust.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Run Google Web Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccWarden.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Alexa Web Search - http://client.alexa.com/holiday/script/actions/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Get Alexa Data - http://client.alexa.com/holiday/script/actions/sitedata.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Mail to a Friend... - http://client.alexa.com/holiday/script/actions/mailto.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/229?2cc0dc397014220b8d205a5c5ec1c
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/230?2cc0dc397014220b8d205a5c5ec1c
O8 - Extra context menu item: See Related Links - http://client.alexa.com/holiday/script/actions/related.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Write a Review... - http://client.alexa.com/holiday/script/actions/review.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: GigaTrust - {BBA30D30-F139-45aa-AB51-A7C51974EADC} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTIEHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &GigaTrust - {BBA30D30-F139-45aa-AB51-A7C51974EADC} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTIEHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://PAC.Econium.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://sharepoint.Econium.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gigatrust.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gigatrust.net
O16 - DPF: {1DF36010-E276-11D4-A7C0-00C04F0453DD} (Stamps.com Secure Postal Account Registration) - https://secure.stamps.com/download/us/registration/3_0_0_840/sdcregie.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-36.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://webcam.treasuremountaininn.com:8030/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FE1C75D-439C-4D76-9FFB-18E592DE51E6} - https://na1.salesforce.com/setup/outlook/setups2/install.cab
O18 - Protocol: GTMHTML - {ED03033A-8BC0-4FC6-A86B-9AC135146395} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: GTRPMSG - {0D625537-7F38-4E3D-A384-78E01DFF2A32} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: GTSECURE - {C522F4EF-DB4B-4818-83D1-237C5B2400A8} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Filter: application/msword - {E2EF5C40-0617-4510-A1AB-04DDE041AF2F} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: application/octet-stream - {3F038BEE-9B14-40CF-97C3-72501309A446} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Filter: application/vnd.ms-excel - {B9B6D6A0-28CA-4822-9BC1-5573C0553489} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Filter: application/vnd.ms-powerpoint - {43AF2B23-731E-4ae6-97F5-943D0D24F256} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: cholecyst - {ee2975b6-e8d5-405e-8448-8fe9590f6cfb} - (no file)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: GTRMPrintSvc - Gigamedia Access Corporation - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTRMPrintSvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm


----------



## JustDandy (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is the result from SmitfraudFix:

SmitFraudFix v2.76

Scan done at 11:03:19.39, Thu 07/27/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\jdandeneau\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

C:\WINDOWS\system32\alxres.dll FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\jdandeneau\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\MICHEL~1\FAVORI~1\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

C:\Program Files\IntCodec\ FOUND !
C:\Program Files\SpyQuake2.com\ FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/JDANDE~1/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/02/clip_image002.jpg"
"SubscribedURL"="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/JDANDE~1/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/02/clip_image002.jpg"
"FriendlyName"=""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\1]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"cholecyst"="{ee2975b6-e8d5-405e-8448-8fe9590f6cfb}"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

Please post the C:\rapport.txt and a new HJT log in your next reply.


----------



## JustDandy (Jul 27, 2006)

I followed your instructions exactly and all seems to be well. The rapport.txt is below.

I did experience a slight difference from your instructions. Your note about restarting the computer should probably be after your sentence about the rapport.txt coming up on screen.

Also, I presume SmitFraud launched the Windows Disk Cleaner? That was running when I finished SmitFraud and I had to wait for it to finish. I was a little panicked at first because I don't recall seeing it in your instructions and my imagination ran away with me and I thought something might be erasing my HD!eek: - HA, glad that didn't happen 

Any way, all seems to be well and I am very thankful for all of your support!

John

SmitFraudFix v2.76

Scan done at 9:39:16.82, Fri 07/28/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\jdandeneau\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"cholecyst"="{ee2975b6-e8d5-405e-8448-8fe9590f6cfb}"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please post a new HJT log as there was more to remove.


----------



## JustDandy (Jul 27, 2006)

Here it is - what do you think?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:37:41 PM, on 7/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTRMPrintSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1142731456\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccWarden.exe
C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTRMProtect.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1142731456\ee\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Javasoft\JRE\1.3.1\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\googlewebaccclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\jdandeneau\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = http://localhost:9100/proxy.pac
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Web Accelerator Helper - {69A87B7D-DE56-4136-9655-716BA50C19C7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Search Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: Helper Class - {DDFF7594-1808-4847-9F31-8EFE47B8EBCC} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AlxTB BHO - {F1FABE79-25FC-46de-8C5A-2C6DB9D64333} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Web Accelerator - {DB87BFA2-A2E3-451E-8E5A-C89982D87CBF} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Protection Bar - {d1ac752e-883f-4ed8-8828-b618c3a72152} - C:\Program Files\IntCodec\iesplugin.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StatusClient] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TomcatStartup] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\hpbpsttp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] %SystemRoot%\system32\mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1142731456\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk.disabled
O4 - Startup: Desktop Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Research In Motion\BlackBerry\DesktopMgr.exe
O4 - Startup: Start GigaTrust.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Run Google Web Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccWarden.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Mail to a Friend... - http://client.alexa.com/holiday/script/actions/mailto.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/229?2cc0dc397014220b8d205a5c5ec1c
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/230?2cc0dc397014220b8d205a5c5ec1c
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: GigaTrust - {BBA30D30-F139-45aa-AB51-A7C51974EADC} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTIEHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &GigaTrust - {BBA30D30-F139-45aa-AB51-A7C51974EADC} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTIEHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://PAC.Econium.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://sharepoint.Econium.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gigatrust.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gigatrust.net
O16 - DPF: {1DF36010-E276-11D4-A7C0-00C04F0453DD} (Stamps.com Secure Postal Account Registration) - https://secure.stamps.com/download/us/registration/3_0_0_840/sdcregie.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-36.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://webcam.treasuremountaininn.com:8030/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FE1C75D-439C-4D76-9FFB-18E592DE51E6} - https://na1.salesforce.com/setup/outlook/setups2/install.cab
O18 - Protocol: GTMHTML - {ED03033A-8BC0-4FC6-A86B-9AC135146395} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: GTRPMSG - {0D625537-7F38-4E3D-A384-78E01DFF2A32} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: GTSECURE - {C522F4EF-DB4B-4818-83D1-237C5B2400A8} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Filter: application/msword - {E2EF5C40-0617-4510-A1AB-04DDE041AF2F} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: application/octet-stream - {3F038BEE-9B14-40CF-97C3-72501309A446} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Filter: application/vnd.ms-excel - {B9B6D6A0-28CA-4822-9BC1-5573C0553489} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O18 - Filter: application/vnd.ms-powerpoint - {43AF2B23-731E-4ae6-97F5-943D0D24F256} - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTMHTMLProtocol.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: GTRMPrintSvc - Gigamedia Access Corporation - C:\Program Files\GigaTrust\GTRMPrintSvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: AlxTB BHO - {F1FABE79-25FC-46de-8C5A-2C6DB9D64333} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Protection Bar - {d1ac752e-883f-4ed8-8828-b618c3a72152} - C:\Program Files\IntCodec\iesplugin.dll (file missing)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Mail to a Friend... - http://client.alexa.com/holiday/scri...ons/mailto.htm
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware:


 On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
 Click Properties. 
 Click the System Restore tab. 
 Check Turn off System Restore. 
 Click Apply, and then click OK. 
 Restart the computer. 

To create a new restore point: 

Start go to All Programs 
Accessories, System Tools and select System Restore. 
In the System Restore wizard, select "Create a restore point" and click the Next button. 
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". 
Click Create and you're done.

Any left over problems?


----------

